# Descendants of Spurgeon?



## bookslover

Charles and Susanna Spurgeon had twin sons, Thomas (1856-1917) and Charles, Jr. (1856-1926). Does anyone know if the sons married and had children of their own? Are there direct descendants of Charles Haddon Spurgeon living today?


----------



## jambo

The census in the UK is held ever 10 years, 1891, 1901 etc. you can access the census online. As you know the names, the dates and the area you can check the names every 10 years to see where they are.

The government site is free but other sites dealing with ancestry require a subscription.


----------



## Josh Williamson

Yes, some of Spurgeon descendants are still living. David Spurgeon is one, he lives in Dublin, Ireland. He will be interviewed as apart of an upcoming documentary on the life of CHS - Through the Eyes of Spurgeon &mdash;


----------



## JonathanHunt

Yes, I was going to say David Spurgeon is on Facebook!


----------



## reaganmarsh

Josh Williamson said:


> an upcoming documentary on the life of CHS - Through the Eyes of Spurgeon —



That documentary looks like it will be absolutely fascinating!


----------



## Tim

Here is a page describing audio from Charles Spurgeon's son, who was also a preacher. There is a link to the mp3 provided in the article.

what-did-charles-spurgeon-sound-like-a-recording-of-his-son/


----------

